# X & old GamePad Pro (USB), its been a while



## DooBall (Feb 15, 2003)

Havn't seen any recent news about OS X and gamepads...

Anyone know what's up?

I'm running newest version of X and I have a very old USB Gravis GamePad Pro...

I'm trying to get it to work with MacMAME, but i don't think my powerbookg4 is picking it up...

The only thing I've seen on the boards was that GamePad Companion prog... (which I havn't tried yet)

Any other solutions?


----------



## cellfish (Feb 15, 2003)

I bought GamePad Companion myself to get a bargain Microsoft Sidewinder to work. As far as I know, the Gamepad Pro is supported as well. The program allows your joystick to be seen natively in the OS.


----------



## DooBall (Feb 15, 2003)

Where exactly does this program install....

nothing shows up in my system preference, and I didn't see anything in the applications folder...


----------



## DooBall (Feb 15, 2003)

I also just found this program:

http://www.usboverdrive.com/ 

about to give it a try


----------

